
Up to 11 Apple silicon macOS will be v11.0, according to Xcode release notes - MaysonL
&quot;Xcode 12 for macOS Universal Apps Beta Release Notes&quot; calls out macOS 11…
======
alt_f4
Another thing that calls out macOS 11? The WWDC event a few hours prior to
your post announcing macOS 11.

